
Heron Language 3D Geometry Demo - cdiggins
https://cdiggins.github.io/heron-language/
======
nielsbot
This came up just yesterday, but I wonder if Ohm
([https://github.com/harc/ohm](https://github.com/harc/ohm)) would help with
the implementation...

~~~
cdiggins
In case you are interested I actually used my own general purpose parsing
library in TypeScript: [https://github.com/cdiggins/myna-
parser](https://github.com/cdiggins/myna-parser)

------
jitl
I wish the syntax was more discoverable from this page. I see a sphere
approximation, but no idea if it’s easy to produce from first principles or if
it’s a primitive

~~~
cdiggins
Sorry it wasn't discoverable. The mesh, vector, and array library are built up
from first principles. Take a look at: [https://github.com/cdiggins/heron-
language/tree/master/input](https://github.com/cdiggins/heron-
language/tree/master/input)

~~~
brudgers
Probably the simplest thing is to link to the github repository "home page"
with something like "Source on Github"...or even "source".

